# Red pill



## lowierunner (6/12/22)

Saw rob fisher using almost only red pill e-liquid so thought to myself:This shit must me be awesome and i need to order me some on my next order from khw.

So my order came today:

-Spare glass tanks
-Stainless tank
-mavaton x cotton (hear great things about this cotton so wanted to try.

And as the grand finally!:
BLUE PILL E-liquid!!!!

Damn i really need to learn to read  haha

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/12/22)

lowierunner said:


> Saw rob fisher using almost only red pill e-liquid so thought to myself:This shit must me be awesome and i need to order me some on my next order from khw.
> 
> So my order came today:
> 
> ...



Mavaton X is great! Red Pill is the best! 

You need to order some more spare glass tanks!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin Long (7/12/22)

Blue Pill is better, Mavaton is crap, see we can always agree to disagree.  , as long as you're not burning paper, it's all good.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------

